# Need recommendations for a red eyebrow pencil! Red heads help!



## vocaltest (Oct 8, 2008)

I've recently gone red... well, not entirely, its sort of a plummy/red/reddy brown colour with flashes of pure red through it. i've been dark for ages so now I don't know what to use on my brows! To be honest, I could probably get away with using my usual urban decay brow box colours but I dunno... I'm worried it looks weird? Any recommendations? What do you red heads use?

Please bare in mind that I am in the UK and some brands aren't widely available over here. For example I don't think Anastasia (sp?) is available over here, however I haven't researched it!

tia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!

edit - doesn't have to be a pencil. i'd prefer powder if poss


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 8, 2008)

Here's what I use and love:

UD Brow Box - Gingersnap
Laura Mercier Brow Powder - Auburn

I don't have a rec for a pencil as I use powders only when filling my brows, but HTH a little?  Either of the above work brilliantly for me.

x


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 8, 2008)

Try Swiss Chocolate shadow?


----------



## vocaltest (Oct 8, 2008)

thank you! i don't use pencil either actually lol just edited that! oooh i didn't realise urban decay had a red one. i LOVE urban decays brow box, much prefer it to mac's brow shaders. but thank you, i'll check them out when i'm next out & about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Here's what I use and love:

UD Brow Box - Gingersnap
Laura Mercier Brow Powder - Auburn

I don't have a rec for a pencil as I use powders only when filling my brows, but HTH a little?  Either of the above work brilliantly for me.

x_

 
i didn't think of using an eyeshadow actually, i'll check it out when i'm next at a mac counter! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Try Swiss Chocolate shadow?_


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 8, 2008)

Just finish it with clear mascara.


----------



## revinn (Oct 9, 2008)

I used the MAC Browset in GirlBoy when I was my natural light copper..now I'm darker and more intense, but still red, and I just use Remotely Grey & Omega eyeshadow.


----------



## ktdetails (Oct 9, 2008)

I use Soba e/s and sometimes Romp e/s


----------



## kimmy (Oct 10, 2008)

Redhead Cosmetics Redhead Makeup Just for Redheads Beauty Products


----------



## annikay (Oct 12, 2008)

The Blonde eyebrow pencil from The Body Shop makeup line is quite ginger-y but it might be too light for you if you prefer darker brows. Maybe put MAC Brow Finisher in Brunette over it?


----------

